# arbeitslosengeld in deutschland for Blue card



## mrsrini671 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,

One of my friend has been working in Germany from the *past three year*s in* Blue Card*. Recently he came to know that his contract is going to terminate in couple of months. His Blue card is going to expire in 2023 March.

Now the question is how long he will be eligible to get *Arbeitlosgeld once he lost his job? 3 Months /6 Months/12 Months/Till Blue Card Expiry date.*

Appreciate your answer, since not seen anywhere about the duration for the Blue card (if Blue card expiring more than an year).


----------

